# Alien ham nuggets



## smalltruck (Sep 27, 2007)

I got this recipe from a different board and the writer goes by the mane Alien BBQ, he's from Roswell NM go figure.

I used a boneless ham cut into one inch thick slices and then cubed into one inch dice.

The spice rub was one tablespoon of the following-
powdered ginger
garlic powder
onion powder
black pepper
smoked paprika
and half a tablespoon of kosher salt
half a teaspoon of crushed red pepper flakes

coat the ham chunks with yellow mustard, makes the rub stick easier.
liberally apply the rub and toss to coat.
Approx 75 minutes on the smoker and serve as an appetizer

I took these to a potluck party tonight and 4 lbs disappeared in 30 minutes with 25 guests.

George
the originator of the recipe did them as maple, teriyaki, and plain smoked.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Looks like a variation of the old SPAM appetizers.


----------



## tommysmoke (Oct 10, 2007)

smalltruck;191618 said:


> I got this recipe from a different board and the writer goes by the mane Alien BBQ, he's from Roswell NM go figure.
> quote]
> 
> Ahh yes, Alien BBQ from The Smoke Ring- All you need to know about barbecue. I am a member and avid BBQ'r, hence my screen name here. He has some other goodies on that site worth checking out. If you are in to burning wood you should have a look. :smoking:


----------

